# Grumpy Old Women



## gail1 (Feb 11, 2011)

If you are 36, or older, you might think this is hilarious!

When I was a kid, adults used to bore me to tears with their tedious
diatribes about how hard things were. When they were growing up; what
with walking twenty-five miles to school every morning....Uphill...
Barefoot...BOTH ways...yadda, yadda, yadda

And I remember promising myself that when I grew up, there was no way in
hell I was going to lay a bunch of crap like that on my kids about how
hard I had it and how easy they've got it!

But now that I'm over the ripe old age of forty, I can't help but look
around and notice the youth of today. You've got it so easy! I mean,
compared to my childhood, you live in a damn Utopia! And I hate to say
it, but you kids today, you don't know how good you've got it!

1) I mean, when I was a kid we didn't have the Internet. If we wanted
to know something, we had to go to the damn library and look it up
ourselves, in the card catalogue!!

2) There was no email!! We had to actually write somebody a letter -
with a pen! Then you had to walk all the way across the street and put
it in the mailbox, and it would take like a week to get there! Stamps
were 10 cents!

3) Child Protective Services didn't care if our parents beat us. As a
matter of fact, the parents of all my friends also had permission to
kick our ass! Nowhere was safe!

4) There were no MP3's or Napsters or iTunes! If you wanted to steal
music, you had to hitchhike to the record store and shoplift it yourself!

5) Or you had to wait around all day to tape it off the radio, and the
DJ would usually talk over the beginning and @#*% it all up! There were
no CD players! We had tape decks in our car. We'd play our favourite
tape and "eject" it when finished, and then the tape would come undone
rendering it useless. Cause, hey, that's how we rolled, Baby! Dig?

6) We didn't have fancy crap like Call Waiting! If you were on the
phone and somebody else called, they got a busy signal, that's it!

7) There weren't any flipping cell phones either. If you left the house,
you just didn't make a damn call or receive one. You actually had to be
out of touch with your "friends". OH MY GOSH !!! Think of the horror...
not being in touch with someone 24/7!!! And then there's TEXTING.
Yeah, right. Please! You kids have no idea how annoying you are.

8) And we didn't have fancy Caller ID either! When the phone rang, you
had no idea who it was! It could be your school, your parents, your
boss, your bookie, your drug dealer, the collection agent... you just
didn't know!!! You had to pick it up and take your chances, mister!

9) We didn't have any fancy PlayStation or Xbox video games with
high-resolution 3-D graphics! We had the Atari 2600! With games like
'Space Invaders' and 'Asteroids'. Your screen guy was a little square!
You actually had to use your imagination!!! And there were no multiple
levels or screens, it was just one screen.. Forever! And you could
never win. The game just kept getting harder and harder and faster and
faster until you died! Just like LIFE!

10) You had to use a little book called a TV Guide to find out what was
on! You were screwed when it came to channel surfing! You had to get
off your ass and walk over to the TV to change the channel!!! NO
REMOTES!!! Oh, no, what's the world coming to?!?!

11) There was no Cartoon Network either! You could only get cartoons on
Saturday Morning. Do you hear what I'm saying? We had to wait ALL WEEK
for cartoons, you spoiled little brats!

12) And we didn't have microwaves. If we wanted to heat something up,
we had to use the stove! Imagine that!

13) And our parents told us to stay outside and play... all day long.
Oh, no, no electronics to soothe and comfort. And if you came back
inside... you were doing chores!

And car seats - oh, please! Mom threw you in the back seat and you hung
on. If you were lucky, you got the "safety arm" across the chest at the
last moment if she had to stop suddenly, and if your head hit the
dashboard, well that was your fault for calling "shot gun" in the first
place!

See! That's exactly what I'm talking about! You kids today have got it
too easy. You're spoiled rotten! You guys wouldn't have lasted five
minutes back in 1970 or any time before!

Regards,
The Over 40 Crowd


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 11, 2011)

He 





gail1 said:


> If you are 36, or older, you might think this is hilarious!
> 
> When I was a kid, adults used to bore me to tears with their tedious
> diatribes about how hard things were. When they were growing up; what
> ...



HA ha gail, very good. I like number 1, 2, and 5, ah happy memories Sheena


----------



## macast (Feb 11, 2011)

that made me laugh..... we all say that we won't say the same things as our parent did... but we do

every generation has it 'easier' than the last 

I wonder what the kids of today will say to their kids


----------



## MCH (Feb 11, 2011)

gail1 said:


> 8) And we didn't have fancy Caller ID either! When the phone rang, you
> had no idea who it was! It could be your school, your parents, your
> boss, your bookie, your drug dealer, the collection agent... you just
> didn't know!!! You had to pick it up and take your chances, mister!



And you had to ask *PERMISSION* to make a call out. 

(AND if you were on too long - 5 minutes if you were lucky (usually less)- your dad walked past the phone at the bottom of the stairs tapping his watch at you!  )


----------



## caffeine_demon (Feb 11, 2011)

macast said:


> I wonder what the kids of today will say to their kids



 We only had 16meg broadband - had to wait a whole 20 minuntes to download a movie..


----------



## RWJ (Feb 12, 2011)

Some days Mum and Dad said they were busy and I had to get a bus....or walk!


----------



## Donald (Feb 12, 2011)

oh so true it reminded me about a month ago I met a woman how I have not seen in a while and she turned to admonish her two Young kids and then she thought about it and said ( omg  I'm turning into me mum)


----------



## stxo (Mar 2, 2011)

i'm 19 and it made me laugh! i do wonder what i'm going to say to my kids when i have them lol!


----------

